# King Crab Cake W/Spicy Remoulade Sauce Q-View



## ptjd (Feb 3, 2009)

Well not quite Q-View but will start here after the forums are back up and need to earn back some rep points!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






We had some Crab Legs left over so decided on Sunday to make some Crab Cakes.



Chop up the crab, some panko (bread crumb or Ritz crackers will do), some green onion, some mayo, little dash of Worcestershire, some dry mustard, garlic and fresh lemon juice. Mix well.



Pat out your patties with some flour and use wax paper.



About 30 - 45 minutes prior to cooking put the patties in the freezer, this helps so that the cakes wont break during cooking.



Make the sauce, half cup of mayo, lemon juice, chopped cilantro, garlic, hot sauce and a little ketchup.

Finished, good eats!!!


----------



## dingle (Feb 3, 2009)

I agree these look awesome and I'm sure they were real good....however, I would have stopped at the first pic and poured 'bout 1/2 stick of melted butter onto that plate!


----------



## slanted88 (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm on for that! Looks great!


----------



## ptjd (Feb 3, 2009)

We did the night before! Ate about 4 pounds of that stuff! And yes believe it or not had leftover!


----------



## dingle (Feb 3, 2009)

Nothing like a mouth full of nothing but KING crab!! I normally follow it up with a shot of butter......jist kiddin....I dont do shots


----------



## werdwolf (Feb 4, 2009)

Well here are some points!  Looks great and I know you have had some good posts previously


----------



## curious aardvark (Feb 4, 2009)

hell I'm just jealous you can get large amounts of crab legs without taking out a second mortgage :-) 

Looks good though, but given the scarcity of crab round here I'm with dingle :-)


----------

